# Hi from TN



## Brokenbarstool (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm from TN, married, and looking for advice about marriage.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Welcome. I don't see another thread started by you. So you want to ask a question about marriage?


----------



## Brokenbarstool (Jun 12, 2020)

Most places I thi k have a waiting period or you have to wait days for it to show up so I'm waiting


----------

